# New York, N.Y. Not a Golden, but I need someone to love me!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I just saw Lucy on Facebook and felt I just had to post her here.*

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21709250

Can someone please love Lucy? Please contact her rescue in New York, New York.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | American Staffordshire Terrier | New York, NY | Lucy


Lucy is an adoptable American Staffordshire Terrier Dog in New York, NY. Hi my name is Lucy! I've was rescued from the streets of Bogota, Colombia and lived in a foster home over there for about 6 mon...


Hi my name is Lucy! I've was rescued from the streets of Bogota, Colombia and lived in a foster home over there for about 6 months before coming to the U.S. Prior to my rescue I was beaten by my former owner so badly that my nose and jaw were broken. Both body parts have already healed, but since they never set properly this gave me my uniquely good looks and character. What do you think? Unfortunately not much can be done about my face unless they break the bones and reset them again, not sure I want to go through that. Whoever did this to me also pulled out some of my canine teeth so I could not fight off the many male dogs that would repeatedly mate with me when I was in heat. Yeah I know, this is a terrible way to live. But although I was used as a breeding machine, by my lucky stars, I somehow got away. Then I was living on the streets, alone, emaciated and pregnant. Then thats when my angel found me. 
Upon examination ..
Upon examination at the vets office they found that my uterus was twisted and they had to decide whether to save my puppies or me. They chose me! They estimated that this was my 5th or 6th pregnancy in a row, having lived my whole life, 3.5 years, in an abusive home. When the neighbors found out I had been rescued, they approached my angel and told him that I was also used as a submissive dog in several dog fights in order to train aggression into the fighting dogs. So you see, I never reacted, because Im a lover not a fighter! 

Thankfully some good people got together to bring me here and now Im ready to find my forever home with a great family! I'm a bit shy of strangers but never aggressive and just need to build up my confidence with both dogs and people. As a matter of fact, where Im staying now, they say Im the sweetest thing! Always ready for a good belly rub. While my past has been hard, I hold no grudges. Typical to my breed, I just want to live and have fun! 

I'm now spayed and have had all my shots, Im in good health and can eat without a problem. I'm ready for a new life and new home! If you like short, stocky, 50-pound chocolate brown girls, then I know youll love me! Sadly, Im currently living in boarding and would love to break out of here. If interested in adopting or fostering me please email my rescue by clicking here! -OR- for immediate consideration please submit the online adoption application by clicking here. Please note that Im currently staying in CT, and a home visit required for adoption! Woof!


If you want to help me in other ways, like sponsor my care, you can make an online donation in my name, just say Lucy sent you, well be happy to hear from you! 


To view more photos of gorgeous me, click here!: http://photobucket.com/lucysfth2011

most photos courtesy of www.shainafishman.com 
thank you Shaina!












Lucy's Contact Info

Stray From The Heart, New York, NY 
•Phone: Please use email mailto:**%20This%20is%20a%20Courtesy%20Listing%20**?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Lucy PFId#21709250
** This is a Courtesy Listing **
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21709250

More pets from Stray from the heart:
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=NY245


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, what a sweet girl.I hope someone adopts her. She sure deserves to be loved!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh someone needs to do to that person who created the look of this dog. Hope she finds a loving home that will love that face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Lucy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh this poor sweetheart, no dogs should ever have to go through what Lucy has endured. She deserves a very special home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. I can't imagine the pain this poor girl endured. Humans just piss me off sometimes. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Lucy to find a loving home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Lucy!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG, she is ADORABLE!!! That poor sweet baby!! I hope someone adopts her soon!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just e-mailed "Out of the Pits" rescue. They're based in Albany, NY. They might be close enough or may at least know of some contacts.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, that poor sweet girl. What an awful life she had to live those last 3 years. :/ It's so deeply troubling to think there are human beings out there capable of such atrocities. I'm sure she will find a wonderful home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Seems they've had SO MANY APPLICATIONS to adopt Lucy, they are going through them now.

*Read many of the comments here:

Lucy Needs a Home for the Holidays | Life With Dogs*

Merry Christmas, Lucy!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh Karen, my heart has been breaking. I immediately called my shelter to see if there was anything we could do from down here, but really nothing. I am so glad to see the adoption applications! There ARE wonderful people out there looking and sometimes just need to see and hear these dogs stories to make their decision.

Praying little Lucy gets a forever family who will love this wonderful little one for the rest of her life. People can be so very abusive and pull such horrible things to our pets. Just can't understand nor forgive this abuse! People who had her should be horsewhipped and then hung! Horrible

Thank you for being one of her Christmas Angels - you have a heart of Gold!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad people are interested in her!! DH and I would have taken her but unfortunately it's illegal to bring Pitbulls here  

I think she'll end up in a wonderful home for Christmas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful*

You are all so wonderful and caring.

I am sure that Lucy will find a very loving home that will cherish her!! 
There are Christmas Miracles!!!


----------

